# Itunes/Ipod problem



## Niadh (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi. I seem to have a big problem with my Itunes/Ipod. When I connect my 80GB Ipod to the computer Itunes does one of the following things:
1. Tells me that my Ipod is corrupt
2. Does not even recognise the Ipod

It never used to do this.
I don't think the problem is the Ipod as it connected to my wife's computer fine. The other thing is that I just had my computer (Windows XP) upgraded ie same computer but larger hard drive, and since then I have had these troubles. I don't know if it is a coincidence or if it has anything to do with the upgrade. 
I have tried reinstalling Itunes several times but no luck.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what has happened and what I can do. I am getting rather frustrated with it.

Thanks


----------

